
Copy of Super Mario Bros Sold for $100,150 - gntech
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/02/how-this-ultra-rare-copy-of-super-mario-bros-sold-for-100000/
======
orionblastar
Rare to find an unopened box in pristine condition. It is the alpha or beta
test version that came out in 1985.

